

Ask HN: When will “Who is Hiring?” be posted? It's past 9am Eastern - bayonetz


======
MarcScott
Maybe it's been canceled today due to the inevitable "Google seeks a new CEO"
style of post.

------
_whoishiring
It's not the first time that script/bot missed the date, so here we go -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9303396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9303396)

~~~
who_is_hiring
And this one for freelancing:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9303474](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9303474)

~~~
brooklyndavs
And the who wants to be hired?

~~~
who_is_hiring
Bot woke up. I deleted the above entry as no one posted yet.

See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)
instead.

------
southphillyman
It's April Fools, remember.

------
valarauca1
Generally the who's hiring posts are frowned upon in recent time. Since most
people just consider it a race to cash in on free karma.

Much like "Idea Sunday" or "Who wants to be hired posts"

~~~
sjs382
It's posted by a bot, avoiding the weird karma rush:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

He's asking when the bot posts.

~~~
bayonetz
Yes, which says on profile:

"This account automatically submits a 'Who is Hiring? (Month YYYY Edition)'
post at 9 AM Eastern time on the 1st of every month."

It is past 9 AM Eastern, no?

~~~
bayonetz
Baby needs a new pair of jobs!

